# Ajijic, Lake Chapala, Mexico



## nwtconner

Hey Guys,

If anyone has any questions regarding the Ajijic, Lake Chapala, Mexico Area, I have lived here for over 15 years and would be happy to give a candid opinion on anything that may be on your mind. Please just let me know how I can help.

Conner Collins


----------



## mexliving

*lake chapala*

if you have a camara with video option, would you be kind enough to take some short videos of the area / community and post them on youtube????


----------



## RVGRINGO

nwtconner, is a local real estate agent in Ajijic and appears to be trolling for business on several websites. If you use Google for Ajijic and Lake Chapala Real Estate, you will get many hits. You will also find many videos on You Tube by using the same search phrases.


----------



## ekraemer

*weather*



nwtconner said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> If anyone has any questions regarding the Ajijic, Lake Chapala, Mexico Area, I have lived here for over 15 years and would be happy to give a candid opinion on anything that may be on your mind. Please just let me know how I can help.
> 
> Conner Collins


Hi, we're coming down the first of October for 7 months. what kind of cool weather clothes should we bring?

Thanks Evelyn kraemer


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome. To prepare for 'winter' at Lake Chapala, you will want a sweater or light jacket for evenings or early mornings in December and January, long sleeves and long pants and maybe even socks for your sandals. Not much more. Inside, when you get up in the morning it may be 48-50F outside but your house will be holding residual heat at 60-65F. As the day progresses, it will warm to a comfortable temperature inside and out. Travel light; you can always buy a wool vest if you find yourself out unprepared on the town square; the vendors magically appear as the temperature drops.


----------



## ekraemer

RVGRINGO said:


> Welcome. To prepare for 'winter' at Lake Chapala, you will want a sweater or light jacket for evenings or early mornings in December and January, long sleeves and long pants and maybe even socks for your sandals. Not much more. Inside, when you get up in the morning it may be 48-50F outside but your house will be holding residual heat at 60-65F. As the day progresses, it will warm to a comfortable temperature inside and out. Travel light; you can always buy a wool vest if you find yourself out unprepared on the town square; the vendors magically appear as the temperature drops.


Thanks RV, appreciate the info. Wish we were there now, it has been in the 100's
here for two weeks. UGG!


----------



## world traveler

nwtconner said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> If anyone has any questions regarding the Ajijic, Lake Chapala, Mexico Area, I have lived here for over 15 years and would be happy to give a candid opinion on anything that may be on your mind. Please just let me know how I can help.
> 
> Conner Collins


Hello, Conner.

I just spent 7 weeks in GDL for the primary reason for getting certified in teaching English(TEFL), so that I might do this work if I do emigrage from Phoenix. 

I was very taken with Ajijic on a one day visit. I liked its peacefulness and natural beauty with water and mountains seeming to nestle it all together. Could you comment on some concerns as follows. Does it ever seem too small or provincial? I guess one could always hightail it to GDL for a quick fix of "city." 

Do you know any Americans from the mental health field who have settled in the area and might even be in practice?

Maybe that is enough for now. Moving is not imminent for me but is a perculating interest.

Best regards,

Ricardo


----------



## BonnieJ

My father is in Ajijic and I want to get him a phone to call USA. Any suggestions?


----------



## Anonimo

BonnieJ said:


> My father is in Ajijic and I want to get him a phone to call USA. Any suggestions?


Does he have a computer and Internet connection?
Skype.


----------



## BonnieJ

He has no computer or Internet.


----------



## mickisue1

Maybe get him that? A laptop and internet connection are wonderful for keeping in contact with not only you, but his friends back home.

Then he has more ways to interact with you, and with Skype, you can see him (and he, you) when you are talking.

If my mother in law can learn to use Skype to talk with my sister in law and her kids in Athens, your dad can!


----------



## Anonimo

BonnieJ said:


> He has no computer or Internet.


Are there long distance telephone casetas there?


----------



## BonnieJ

There is a vontage phone in the rest home and I am hoping to put one in his room.


----------



## Hound Dog

_


world traveler said:



Hello, Conner.

I just spent 7 weeks in GDL for the primary reason for getting certified in teaching English(TEFL), so that I might do this work if I do emigrage from Phoenix. 

I was very taken with Ajijic on a one day visit. I liked its peacefulness and natural beauty with water and mountains seeming to nestle it all together. Could you comment on some concerns as follows. Does it ever seem too small or provincial? I guess one could always hightail it to GDL for a quick fix of "city."

Click to expand...

_


world traveler said:


> Well, Ricardo, since you are a "World Traveler" I presume you have sophisticated tastes and your inquiry as to whether or not Ajijic is small and provincial is meant to be ironic.
> 
> Yes, Ajijic and its municipality of Chapala and adjoining municipalities adjacent to the lake of Jocotepec and Poncitlan are all small and provincial communities filled with hicks. Perhaps your robustly violent and provincial megalopolis of Phoenix, filled with violent, gun-toting ******** from the Arizona Outback has some lessons to teach us about how to civilize cretins.
> 
> The notion that you presume that as a Lakeside resident you will find cultural fulfillment in Guadalajara, about 50 kilometers distant from the lake shores via personal conveyance or public bus , constitutes the musings of the uninitiated. That´s the same kind of thinking I had in the early nineties when I moved from San Francisco to the Napa Valley. Weekdays in the wine country and weekend nights in the heat of San Francisco´s nightlife. Never happened. Try that cultural mix as an experiment but never quit your day job. Ignorance is bliss.
> 
> Please, stay where you are.


----------

